# B12 Sentra Dashboard Swap



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok so in my 1990 2 Door Sedan Sentra I have the ugliest Dashboard, I looked around in the Junk yard and found a slightly nicer one. (Mine is completely cracked and is in terrible condition) 

Stupid me, I painted the new Dashboard with Landau Black (Looks amazing) with the SEM Paint, BUT, it doesn't fit, some of the hinges are sticking out in the medal bar thats behind the dashboard. And a few other things.

Does anyone know what specific pieces I need to put this Nice Dashboard in? I already painted it and everything and I'd like to swap this one with my old one, So i just need to know the appropriate "medals" that I need to swap in order to make this fit.


Here's some pictures.

My old torn up one....





























And the new one that doesn't fit....





























Sorry if the pictures don't look to great....got them off my phone, plus theirs not much light in my garage...


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

what car did the new one come out of? With those speaker grilles it looks like it came out of a pulsar?


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Nope! Came straight from a 89 Nissan Sentra Sedan 2DR. I guess I need to go back in the junk yard, find the same exact Dashboard, and grab all the parts behind it. :/ Hope everything fits well.

The old Dashboard was so crappy, everything was it's own piece. This dashboard on the other hand is all in one. And it's in GREAT condition.


----------

